# Survey: Multiple Political Ads making forum difficult to read?



## Frederick Russ (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey everyone - got a complaint tonight about the all multiple political ads and threads. The member uses the http://www.vi-control.net/forum/portal.php (forum's portal page) to browse the forum and found all of the different threads not only annoying but making the forum difficult to read. What do you think?


----------



## synthetic (Feb 10, 2008)

That member might find the new posts page to be an easier way to catch up with the latest VI postage. At least all of the posts on a thread are kept together, instead of listed one by one chronologically. 

http://vi-control.net/forum/search.php?search_id=newposts (http://vi-control.net/forum/search.php? ... d=newposts)


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Feb 11, 2008)

Where's the option: "Yes, all the political threads are annoying the shit out of me." ?


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree with the member. Probably because the member could be me (?).

I would add to the question that this is not just political threads but US internal political threads. That makes a difference when posting a plethora of similar threads on an international forum where people come from different places.

I would like to have just one Obama thread, as example, instead of multiple ones.


----------



## bluejay (Feb 11, 2008)

Where is the option for 'no political posts at all please'?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 11, 2008)

Well as someone who likes to read these threads I'm not bothered at all as long as they are in the off-topic forum where they belong. 

Yes this is a composers forum - but should we remove Off-Topis all together?

The best option Fred, would be to remove Off-Topic from the forum's Portal. Is that possible?


----------



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Yes this is a composers forum - but should we remove Off-Topis all together?
> 
> The best option Fred, would be to remove Off-Topic from the forum's Portal. Is that possible?


I agree. To non-US types, it makes it look as if the forum is populated by geekish nutters. I just don't read all that cr*p on any forum, but it seems a shame to put off prospective members before they've even joined!

FWIW when I first joined NSS I looked at the OT section once, and was so horrified at the opinions of some of the people (particularly from certain lunatic developers) that I've never been back.

D


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the off topic section makes a sense on forums, i liked lot of threads here, and i like also to see them on the portal. Its just a matter of perhaps having some measure when it comes to political stuff related to a specific country.

Measure means keeping same matter in a thread instead of starting a lot of them. That would visually leave space for other stuff, different countries and thematics.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 11, 2008)

Right. Opening a new thread for each caucus or primary does seem wrong. Just like it makes little sense to open a thread for each of say Wallander Woodwinds when they were released. So some form of selfmoderation would be good, and if that does not work then moderator merged threads. So pehaps just posting in SVK's threads and telling him, or when he reads this may be enough to keep things sane


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 11, 2008)

I have strong political feelings but I have never felt the need to start a political discussion here.

I wouldn't mind if they went away or were restricted to a sub-forum.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 11, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Yes this is a composers forum - but should we remove Off-Topis all together?
> 
> The best option Fred, would be to remove Off-Topic from the forum's Portal. Is that possible?



I agree that its the best option - however I've talked with the programmer. The forum modification would first have to be initiated then reprogrammed every time we have an upgrade = $s.

I don't think removing off-topics is the answer. We value free speech. The reason I put up the survey is to get some feedback from members regarding the trend. Moderators may vote to limit Political ads to one thread rather than multiple threads - because technically, having 6-10 threads of political ads is indeed excessive - and may constitute spamming.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2008)

Ads? I don't understand. Threads?

Aaron, why do the political discussions bother you? Or Bluejay? They're in the OT forum, clearly marked as OT, and I and a lot of people enjoy them and find them interesting.

What's the problem? They have precisely no effect on anyone who doesn't read them.

I'd be more than happy to move them over to VImag.net, but frankly I think anyone who complains about other peoples' discussions is just plain rude. It would be one thing if the discussions deteriorated into noise, but that hasn't happened.

If there's spam I didn't see - political *ads* - I take it back, but otherwise please mind your own business. Universe Repair is just that.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2008)

Frankly, I'm rather disgusted by this thread. Close the OT section?!

Why?!


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 11, 2008)

I couldn't agree more. Maybe have a section for 20 somethings and intolerant people. 

I'm very surprised at this. Big turn off for me. Buh-byeee......


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2008)

Nick, I'm afraid you missed the point of this thread. 

I'm not disgusted at all, it is just another thread in the vein of the Vi control force: discussion. 

Few points:

1) Aaron and everyone else is entitled to be bothered about everything, including political matters. It stands within his specific rights on this forum. As much as others' right to speak.

2) This is a poll/discussion/suggestion thread about some difficulties some members have to read the off topic section and the portal section. I'm one of those, I'm italian, and while i'm interested as a global world member by the happenings in your country, i would also like to have a more mixed off topic section, with jokes, curiosities and such. Its in my rights to wish.

3) Starting a lot of threads with the same matter would be considered on EVERY other forum as spam. We prefer to suggest and discuss things here instead of just accusing anyone to be a spammer. I think SVk is not a spammer, is just a very passionate man about a certain matter. But he's not alone here, he's part of the community and a bit of consideration for other members helps sometimes.

4) You talk about censorship? what censorship? you seeing things that just arent. Using a single thread (or a very few) to express opinions on a same matter doesnt look at all like censorship, but like education and respect for a community. Education and respect.

Now feel free as well to be disgusted

Luca


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 11, 2008)

Personally, I don't like posts suggesting limitations to the Off Topic section. Should we limit them? (o)


----------



## SvK (Feb 11, 2008)

hmmmmmmm

I guess that would be me 
I thought this is the "off-topic" page.....as in NOT about music...."off-topic"

Also.........there is a woman and an african-american about to be president

HELLO

This is the biggest US political news in history...and this site or any other not involving itself in that discussion is completely apathetic...It's historic.

my 2 cents....

SvK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm with Hans (what he said originally).

My vote: move SvK's posts from redundant threads into one thread and ask him not to start so many. Then everyone else can just ignore it and stop insulting those of us who enjoy political discussions.


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2008)

Hans, why dont you just post stuff on a sinelg thread instead of asking Paul to give a specific look and change his way to read the forum?

I ask again: is education just dead on this forum? I'm asking as a member, not as a moderator.

Artsoundz, you dont deserve any banning or removing from database. Banning is for real men. You just earned to be in my ignore list, thats your best result here...go figure...


----------



## SvK (Feb 11, 2008)

OK .....

I got it.....

Create an "Election 2008" Off topic section...........just for the duration of the election....

Thoughts?

SvK


----------



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2008)

SvK @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> OK .....
> 
> I got it.....
> 
> ...


Good idea, as long as you specify what country you're talking about. :lol: 

D


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2008)

I want my "Italian Elections 2008" forum too. They will be in april.

Btw, we have some problem with the prices of houses here. I want an "Houses too expensive in the south of italy" forum too.

Nick had the right word here. I agree with his suggestion.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Feb 11, 2008)

artsoundz @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> I couldn't agree more. Maybe have a section for 20 somethings and intolerant people.
> 
> I'm very surprised at this. Big turn off for me. Buh-byeee......





artsoundz @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Bull [email protected]#t. get over yourselves...........





artsoundz @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> thats it. f#@k you. Remove me from your database.



Artsoundz,

1) Are you tempting the moderators to ban you?
2) Are you leaving by yourself?
3) Or can you please refrain from offensive language?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Feb 11, 2008)

In The Netherlands we are very occupied by the Nathalee Holloway/Joran van der Sloot affair, as well as by Geert Wilder's upcoming anti-muslim film and Ayan Hirshi Ali's protection fees.



That's three new OTopics


----------



## madbulk (Feb 11, 2008)

I've made some snide remarks, but I've been joshing every time. Bothers me not in the least. And I visit via the portal so it certainly clutters the experience, but I find I'm able to overcome this.
It would be nice if it could be kept perfectly polite throughout however.
You try to generate just a little support for communism and people go bananas anymore.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 11, 2008)

SvK @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> hmmmmmmm
> 
> I guess that would be me
> I thought this is the "off-topic" page.....as in NOT about music...."off-topic"
> ...



There are at least 800,000,003 places to do this. Must every forum have this to be considered relevant?

Just asking 

If we must then I do think the idea of an Election 08 sub-forum is a good one.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 11, 2008)

I admit I have never used the portal. I checked the "New Posts" column in the portal and it shows 15 posts. Two of them about the election. Is this such a tremendous problem?


----------



## Scott Rogers (Feb 11, 2008)

..........


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 11, 2008)

[quote:bf2658e03e="Scott Rogers @ Mon Feb 11, 2008 10:01 am"]I don't think we need a new thread every time Saint Obama has a bowel movement or changes his socks. We all have access to the same news sources, and whoever among us needs to obsess over the superficial nature of identity politics certainly has the opportunity to do that elsewhere, rather than turn part of this forum into a secondary "GObama" campaign site. I gò)    o#³)    o#´)    o#µ)    o#¶)    o#·)    o#¸)    o#¹)    o#º)¡   o#»)¡   o#¼)¡   o#½)¡   o#¾)¡   o#¿)¡   o#À)¡   o#Á)¡   o#Â)¡   o#Ã)¡   o#Ä)¡   o#Å)¡   o#Æ)¡   o#Ç)¡   o#È)¡   o#É)¡   o#Ê)¡   o#Ë)¡   o#Ì)¢   o#Í)¢   o#Î)¢   o#Ï)¢   o#Ð)¢   o#Ñ)¢   o#Ò)¢   o#Ó)¢   o#Ô)¢   o#Õ)¢   o#Ö)¢   o#×)¢   o#Ø)¢   o#Ù)¢   o#Ú)¢   o#Û)¢   o#Ü)¢   o#Ý)¢   o#Þ)¢   o#ß)¢   o#à)£   o#á)£   o#â)£   o#ã)£   o#ä)£   o#å)£   o#æ)£   o#ç)£


----------



## SvK (Feb 11, 2008)

LUX,

let me get this right.........For the last 8 years, American policies have been more despised, dare I say "hated", by many Europeans more than ever before.......

........so now that many of us are fed up...And taking a Pro-Active stance against these policies........AND DESPERATELY are pushing away from them, by supporting democratic candidates so that we can WIN......

....You're telling us to stop?..........first you tell us "No More Bush", and now that people like myself are trying to insure that, you complain again. 

gimme a break!

SvK


----------



## madbulk (Feb 11, 2008)

Hans Adamson @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Is the problem we are discussing that two out of 15 "new post" listings in the Portal are about American politics/Obama?



And they're not really "about" Obama. So that's a bit of a red herring. They just begin with Steven's headlines. Then they quickly become universal (you heard me Lux. Get on the trolley, man. Italian elections indeed.) And I'd even say the new Svk headlines/new thread sorta resets everyone's jets, which is often kinda helpful.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2008)

Scott, the thing that makes these discussions interesting is precisely that people disagree! I'd hate it if Brian were for Obama. 

There are a lot of bright and well informed people on this forum. That's what makes the discussions good.


----------



## Dan Selby (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, and there's too many gigastudio threads in the gigastudio forum too. I don't use gigastudio so why do I have to read that [email protected]? And don't get me started on the Kontakt forum - have you seen how many threads there are about scripting for Kontakt! Geez!

Seriously, if you aren't interested in a topic, don't read it. It's not as if the traffic is so high that threads on other subjects are being buried or flying off the first page before they get a response.

And Luca... if you want more Euro-centric political threads (or whatever other threads you are interested in seeing)... well start posting!  Seriously - I, for one, would be hearing about stuff more local to you.

And come on, Peter: give us the skinny - I've never heard of the Nathalee Holloway/Joran van der Sloot affair... don't leave us hanging now!


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2008)

SvK @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> LUX,
> 
> let me get this right.........For the last 8 years, American policies have been more despised, dare I say "hated", by many Europeans more than ever before.......
> 
> ...



This is a good reason Svk. And, even if i doubt you care, i'm waiting with positive hope the democrats winning in Usa, as i would like to have here in Italy (thats a long story tho)

That said, i have to ask you to read carefully the thread again. I always have trouble explaining myself in english. We use english as our language here, but sometimes i invite you native speakers to understand thats not a due thing. It is a convention. And we probably would deserve a bit of respect having people using easy terms and reading our threads with a bit of care to language barrier problems.

I NEVER asked to stop. I asked to reduce the discussion to a lower amount of persistent threads. 

In all honesty, i dont feel spamming the forum is exactly a good premise in the view of changing policies and having a better world, but that could be me.

I however respect your passion and hope you'll see what youre actually wishing for your country.

Luca


----------



## SvK (Feb 11, 2008)

lux,

fair enough 

SvK


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 11, 2008)

Hans Adamson @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> I admit I have never used the portal. I checked the "New Posts" column in the portal and it shows 15 posts. Two of them about the election. Is this such a tremendous problem?



No, but it is a nusiance for those of us who do as you do and always choose New Posts and would prefer not to see multiple fan threads for a candidate from SVK, our own version of Obama Girl .


----------



## SvK (Feb 11, 2008)

Asher.......

Shouldn't you be busy helping your candidate to win?

SvK


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 11, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Hans Adamson @ Mon Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> > I admit I have never used the portal. I checked the "New Posts" column in the portal and it shows 15 posts. Two of them about the election. Is this such a tremendous problem?
> ...


Well, I don't mind just having one thread in the Off Topic section called "USA Election 2008" or similar. Would this solve the problem?


----------



## SvK (Feb 11, 2008)

You see,

Asher believes since he can't vote for Bill Clinton anymore, he's going to vote for the next best thing........His wife.

Asher's acumen is thrilling isn't it?

SvK


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 11, 2008)

SvK @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Asher.......
> 
> Shouldn't you be busy helping your candidate to win?
> 
> SvK



I simply do not feel as strongly as you do. I support Hillary because I think she is more tested and proven but I will not be distraught if Obama wins.

But if I did I would still not come onto a forum like this and push it over and over again with all these fan style threads. There are far more effective uses of one's time to help a candidate.

IMHO it is juvenile.


----------



## SvK (Feb 11, 2008)

My "juvenile" efforts are the reason we are winning.

SvK


----------



## SvK (Feb 11, 2008)

Also my fan-based threads have netted 3 votes.....

I'll take that.

SvK


----------



## midphase (Feb 11, 2008)

If one doesn't like political topics don't read them. If all you want is talk about composition...stay the fuck off the Off Topics board!

I don't write music 24/7, I also have other interests and politics is one of them. I enjoy sharing my views and listening to what my peers have to say. 

Right now, politics is a hot topic, at other times we've had everything from Britney to Gay Composers to WGA Strikes to DJ Tiesto.

If all this stuff drives some people nuts because when they browse the forum a certain way, it clouds their ability at finding out about "what is the best strings library" (yawn) then they should browse in one of the many other ways that would avoid all that.

So No...your convenience does not supersede my ability to talk about whatever I want.


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 11, 2008)

1) I don't mind having political threads in Off Topic.

2) Would recommend not having so many threads on the same topic - it makes it more difficult to pick up where the argument was going, when revisiting a thread then realizing it was the OTHER thread that was talking about x,y,z...

-Peter


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 11, 2008)

SvK @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Also my fan-based threads have netted 3 votes.....
> 
> I'll take that.
> 
> SvK



And maybe lost some others


----------



## SvK (Feb 11, 2008)

i doubt it.

SvK


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 11, 2008)

midphase @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> If one doesn't like political topics don't read them. If all you want is talk about composition...stay the f#@k off the Off Topics board!
> 
> I don't write music 24/7, I also have other interests and politics is one of them. I enjoy sharing my views and listening to what my peers have to say.
> 
> ...



Fine, you have stated your opinion and I have stated mine. I

Odd that you would often come to a virtual instruments forum if you find the topic of libraries boring.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Feb 11, 2008)

Dan Selby @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> And come on, Peter: give us the skinny - I've never heard of the Nathalee Holloway/Joran van der Sloot affair... don't leave us hanging now!


http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/02/04/nat ... y.suspect/

Latest revelations were even the most read news on CNN.com last week for a while.


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 11, 2008)

I think those who are upset about this need to look at the original posting. It simply mentions that there has been a complaint from one of the members who uses the portal page to check new posts who found all the political postings to be annoying and wanting to know everybody's opinion. Period. There was no suggestion that we stop them. 

This is a community and everybody has a right to their opinion. In cases of complaint, it helps to know if this is just an isolated problem or if the majority of others feel the same way. In that case, some kind of solution could be worked out.

Personally, I am not bothered by the political discussions. After all, this is an election year and one in which there is finally a little excitement regarding the candidates. For those who aren't interested in discussing politics here, they can simply ignore the threads. 8) I think it would be helpful though, to limit having multiple new postings about the same candidate.

In the meantime, we are looking into seeing if we can get the programming changed to eliminate Off-Topic postings if others are experiencing the same problem.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2008)

Cl, how about a preference for people to hide OT as part of their "skin?"

Or is that what you mean?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 11, 2008)

On second thought, if there is to be a change to the forum, I would prefer a new section separate from the Off Topic. It could be called "USA Elections 2008". Only if this would satisfy those complaining, though. Otherwise I don't mind keeping it all status quo.


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 11, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Cl, how about a preference for people to hide OT as part of their "skin?"
> 
> Or is that what you mean?



Nick - It would probably have to be for everybody, but we can also inquire to see if it would be possible for individuals to change their own. 

Right now, we are simply trying to find out if this is a universal problem or not. Obviously, not everybody can have things exactly how they would like it. With a community, it helps to see how the majority feel before making any changes.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't like the available options in this poll so I can't vote. What happened to Folmann's thread? Gooo Hillary!!


----------



## Scott Rogers (Feb 11, 2008)

..........


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 11, 2008)

Speaking of that Natalee Holloway stuff I was so excited when I heard about that Joran video, I started dancing around. Much more interesting than the election.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 11, 2008)

Chrislight @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> I think those who are upset about this need to look at the original posting. It simply mentions that there has been a complaint from one of the members who uses the portal page to check new posts who found all the political postings to be annoying and wanting to know everybody's opinion. Period. There was no suggestion that we stop them.
> 
> This is a community and everybody has a right to their opinion. In cases of complaint, it helps to know if this is just an isolated problem or if the majority of others feel the same way. In that case, some kind of solution could be worked out.
> 
> ...



Indeed. Frederick's original question was:
"Hey everyone - got a complaint tonight about the all multiple political ads and threads. The member uses the forum's portal page to browse the forum and found all of the different threads not only annoying but making the forum difficult to read. What do you think?"

My response was:
"I have strong political feelings but I have never felt the need to start a political discussion here. 

I wouldn't mind if they went away or were restricted to a sub-forum."

Clearly, some of us find them annoying, more seem not to. Whatever the decision, it is not of earth shattering consequence. The members here, a good deal of whom are not even U.S. citizens, will not be determinative in this election.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey guys...I've decided to vote for Obama this election cycle...where do I start my thread for now? 

Thanks.

:lol:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 11, 2008)

Brian Ralston @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Hey guys...I've decided to vote for Obama this election cycle...where do I start my thread for now?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> :lol:


Hey Brian,

Just start it in the Off Topics section. If it creates interest and people participate in it, it will remain visible. If not, it will drop like a stone in the ocean with the current posting rate and number of threads.


----------



## SvK (Feb 11, 2008)

Folman,

That's not fair........I post maybe a new Obama thread on average, since the first 1 maybe 1.5 a week.........

SvK


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2008)

Mike Greene @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Brian Ralston @ Mon Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys...I've decided to vote for Obama this election cycle...where do I start my thread for now?
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree with whatever Kays says...


And Brian too, now that he's voting for the right person. Not that I don't identify more so with republican economics (minus the gazillion dollar war). Yet, they always gotta drag religion into it. Pardon me, but my relationship with God is private, same as my deviant sex life. 

What a shame... (Sham?)

I have no clear party lines. I supposes it's because I'm not a radicle, nor am I an extremist. (other than in my views of the way Hollywood works) 


Having said that... 100k is middle class??? Where? Not in So Cal. Why not a sliding scale? Even the Republicans got it wrong. What was it, $250,000? Sure in Nebraska you're living fairly pimp for $250,000 a year. Out here I hardly know anyone who makes less than that. And only a few of those people live in a castle surrounded by a champagne moat. 

What about the cost of living?


Who out of the candidates do I trust is an honest person (at the core - away from politics)? McCain and Obama, that's it. Romney? Good one, the dude is as plastic as they come, not to mention there was no way in HELL I was voting for a religious zealot. No matter how poised they were. But good, he's outta there. I'm voting Obama knowing I'm gonna get screwed on taxes. I'd rather get screwed on taxes than vote for a hot head (McCain)... not to mention it sets a good precedent to see someone other than a "white-male" in office. I will vote (disgustedly) for Hillary if it comes down to that... I hope it doesn't.


My wife donated to Obama's campaign the other day. (BTW -- did you know the limit is $2,300 per person. I didn't know there was a limit that low, did you?)


Otherwise, Choc0 is allowed to speak on my (political) behalf...


KID


----------



## aeneas (Feb 11, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon 11 Feb said:


> Scott, the thing that makes these discussions interesting is precisely that people disagree!


Me thinks that, if people disagree about something, then they should either: kill each other, or stop talking to each other. None of them will ever admit that the other is right, anyways. 
Also, I believe that, if 'something' bothers/annoys 'someone', either that 'something' or that 'someone' should disappear. 
That been said, I am with the original complainer: if one individual hates some particular threads, then those threads should be closed/deleted/removed-from-history.

Kindest regards,
Dr. Joseph Goebbels


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 11, 2008)

Folmann @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> 100% agree with Aaron, since I use the forum using the portal too. SvK suggested unifying all the political talks into one thread, which seems like a good idea. Lets go!


I don't think it is fair if you consider all the different subject matters that have been covered just within a single thread of this kind. It almost would be like putting all sample lib discussions in one thread.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 11, 2008)

I think I'm going over to the Sample Libraries discussion now and respond to all threads ever made about pianos. See you later. ~o)


----------



## José Herring (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm pretty appalled by the blatant calls for censorship in the off topic section on this forum that was set up as a free speech form. There's maybe two threads concerning political subjects that's even current. 

Get real people. This is worse than any NS censorship which actually left OT pretty untouched. If it bothers you then look the other way. If there's a way that off topic could be not included in the portal, then explore that.


Jose


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 11, 2008)

So in the wake of this discussion some jerk decides it would be funny respond to every single Obama thread so they pop to the top.

Grow up, Folmann.

OK., moderators do me a favor and ban me.


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 11, 2008)

Although when SVK has "8" posts all dealing with Obama... um, is that really necessary?


I don't care if no one else does, but I guess it'd bug me a little if I went out for pizza with him and he straight away slapped 8 slices to his paper plate.


Let me know if you'd like another compelling analogy that doesn't quite fit... I've also got one that deals with naked women.


KID


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> So in the wake of this discussion some jerk decides it would be funny respond to every single Obama thread so they pop to the top.
> 
> Grow up, Folmann.
> 
> OK., moderators do me a favor and ban me.



pfff, we have a queue with requests for that. Approximately you will be banned iin late 2009.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 11, 2008)

Folmann @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> I prefer "Blow Up" instead of "Grow Up". Thank you.
> 
> o=<


Wait . . .were you responding to Jay Asher . . . or to Kid Surf's mention of naked women? Because those inflatable love dolls you see advertised aren't as cool as you might think.

Sure, they don't nag you to take them to dinner and stuff all the time, and expect you "talk" afterwards. But if you're the kinda guy like me who hates silicone implants, trust me, blow up dolls are even worse!!!

Take my advice, when it comes to "Blow Up" versus "Grown Up," stick to "Grown Up" women.


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 11, 2008)

josejherring @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> I'm pretty appalled by the blatant calls for censorship in the off topic section on this forum that was set up as a free speech form. There's maybe two threads concerning political subjects that's even current.
> 
> Get real people. This is worse than any NS censorship which actually left OT pretty untouched. If it bothers you then look the other way. If there's a way that off topic could be not included in the portal, then explore that.
> 
> ...



I herby demand Jose be banned... I'm appalled by his use of the word appalled.

At the very least he deserves several warnings. Like, at least 3... and all at the same time.


Thanks,
KID


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2008)

what appalled means?


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 11, 2008)

Mike Greene @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Folmann @ Mon Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer "Blow Up" instead of "Grow Up". Thank you.
> ...




Mine popped before I was even finished dressing her... talk about a tragedy. 

Saggy plastic is really awkward to have sex with. Even if you don't take no for an answer...


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 11, 2008)

lux @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> what appalled means?



appalled = yuk!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2008)

Suggestion: an OT OT OT section called "Politics, Obama won another state, religion, Kid's perversions, Mike's grown women, and things Aaron, Folman, etc. find annoying." Make it not appear on the New Messages button.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2008)

josejherring @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> I'm pretty appalled by the blatant calls for censorship in the off topic section on this forum that was set up as a free speech form. There's maybe two threads concerning political subjects that's even current.
> 
> Get real people. This is worse than any NS censorship which actually left OT pretty untouched. If it bothers you then look the other way. If there's a way that off topic could be not included in the portal, then explore that.
> 
> ...


Sorry, who's calling for censorship? I though that people just wanted less of these boring threads all about the same subject. One political candidate from one country.

D


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2008)

Kid. youre surely about to be banned. You have 2 minutes to tell me whats this yuk thing...


----------



## aeneas (Feb 11, 2008)

lux @ Mon 11 Feb said:


> whats this yuk thing...


yuk is for when you don't like something and you feel that the others need to know that.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Feb 11, 2008)

Just came here and saw 8 out of 12 threads with new posts is about bloody Obama. That's too much!


----------



## aeneas (Feb 11, 2008)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Mon 11 Feb said:


> Just came here and saw 8 out of 12 threads with new posts is about bloody Obama. That's too much!


Here is a 'possible' explanation for that:



Ashermusic @ Mon 11 Feb said:


> So in the wake of this discussion some jerk decides it would be funny respond to every single Obama thread so they pop to the top.


----------



## spoon (Feb 11, 2008)

guys, you´re funny.

Although this is a forum about music mainly there are other things in this world concerning about...

The whole election stuff is a reflection of the "general musings" you´re going through (well, most of you.)

o.k., I live in Germany but I´m really interested in your future over there and in your thoughts, opinions and insights.

You, we, all together need a new vocabulary that not only exists out of "axis of evil, terrorism, Irak, etc."

And this seems to be a chance a lot of people are waiting for.



Why don´t you just establish a "hidden sub" forum like the ProOrchestration class...so, those who are "pi**** off" with the topic won´t see it ever again



Greetings and good luck
marco


----------



## synthetic (Feb 11, 2008)

> Although when SVK has "8" posts all dealing with Obama... um, is that really necessary?



Maybe when one of his threads devolves into mindless red state/blue state yelling at each other, he starts a new topic to talk about his candidate? 

Also, and this will come across as very elitist, do the Europeans think that whoever becomes President of the US will not affect them as much as it does us in the country? 

I think off topic is just that, talk about whatever you want as long as it isn't hurtful to anyone. Perhaps an OT-free portal view could be created someday, but then they'd miss out on Choco's genius. (Where has he been?)


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 11, 2008)

Hans Adamson @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Personally, I don't like posts suggesting limitations to the Off Topic section. Should we limit them? (o)



I voted for limitation. But no, I don't WANT it to be limited. To many things are forbidden, we don't need more rules actually... I also WANT NOT to be screamed at. I also WANT people, especially SvK, to use COMMON SENSE, and behave accordingly so that actually MODERATION is not needed AT ALL!

We pretend to be GROWN UPS and not moderator devotees like at other forums. So people, let's have your politics discussion, but if the next Gary Garritan product is to be released we'd also complain to have at least 18 topics (and 41 to come as I see it) with a SCREAMING title in it.

Just use common sense and behave yourself. Then we won't need any regulations. Too sad adults in an overall friendly place still need that and are asking for it tho!
PolarBear


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 11, 2008)

Denny Crane!















PS: My answer to the question you will post now, undoubtly (and with a childish voice): "But he has started slapping back!" :D


----------



## Scott Rogers (Feb 11, 2008)

..........


----------



## markg (Feb 11, 2008)

Is there a way to filter the OT forum from the http://www.vi-control.net/forum/getdaily.php (&quot;View last 24 hours&quot;) link? I came here for the "Sample Library and Virtual Instruments Discussion" and saw all political threads (please see attached picture).

Thanks.


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 11, 2008)

Well it could look like above... but I USED MY COMMON SENSE (and always intended to, not calculating Bruce would be THAT fast...)!

So... here's the point! And SvK please re-think your policy treating your fellow forumians! Thanks!

PolarBear


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 11, 2008)

Folmann @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> All this could have been in one thread. Done.


Do you feel like doing the same with all the strings threads in the Sample Libraries Forum? They could be compressed into one thread too... (o)


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 11, 2008)

Folmann @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Nope brother. This is a composer forum, hence the attention is on composition related topics such as strings. If you wanna prove me wrong. Go to some obama fan forum and start XX amount of threads on violin legato techniques and see where that gets you. SvK was actually the one suggesting unifying the obama threads into one, so I don't think it would hurt the fanboys by acting on it.


What about those guys hanging out here discussing scripting. Should we get rid of them?


----------



## aeneas (Feb 11, 2008)

Hans Adamson @ Mon 11 Feb said:


> What about those guys hanging out here discussing scripting.


What's 'spricting', preciouss, what's 'spricting'?!?...


----------



## Fernando Warez (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm tired of Obama already, time to elect somebody else. 

Seriously, one US election thread should be enough and easier to follow.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 11, 2008)

ONE THREAD TO RULE THEM ALL!!!


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 11, 2008)

Multiple political ads on VI - is this a good trend and does it interfere with browsing the forum?

(No ending time set)
Yes, we should have multiple threads about every candidate! 
5% 
5% [ 2 ]
Yes, but there should be a limit of threads regarding the candidate rather than multiple ones. 
34% 
34% [ 13 ]
I don't care. This does not bother me. 
60% 
60% [ 23 ]
Total Votes : 38

Asked and answered.

To the sensitive little flowers...Sorry for the earlier semi appropriate rough language. It came from no sleep and was voiced through my internal intern.

Yet it remains a petty issue. fubar.


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Feb 11, 2008)

Hans brings up a good point. If you use the portal at times, you'll find an almost infinite number of Kontakt-scripting threads, pages and pages and pages of them.

No one has bitched about that. No one should bitch about that.

And no one should really put up a big bitch about SvK's threads, in the Off-Topic section.

Be very careful what you wish for. You could turn this into another NorthernSounds in a heartbeat. Is that what we want? Someone stepping in to moderate every little scrap of discussion going on?

I don't think so. At least I don't want it. I still get angry to the core thinking about being censored and moderated into literal oblivion at that forum.

This is the growing pain of any community. I think it would be very sad indeed if we forced SvK to change the way he communicates, or chooses to behave.

For the tiny bit of extra convenience it would bring, it would quite literally be the first step onto a slippery slope...one which so many of us have witnessed destroying a community that we cared about.

We have an opportunity to continue building a community here that does not seek to limit expression.

By the way, for my part, I would like to apologize that I was quick to lose my temper earlier. It was uncalled for, and particularly, I'd like to say that I'm sorry to Polar Bear for getting edgy.

Bottom line, I don't want to be that way.

But I also don't want to see VI become over-moderated. So, I guess my personal plea here is that we don't start making "rules" about what kind of content can exist, how many threads it can occupy...I hope that we could just perhaps invest a little tolerance in the idea that freedom is worth a little inconvenience.


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 11, 2008)

So I do agree with Bruce, just my post is not as long-winded - the answer to end all of these discussions is: use your common sense. All of us.

Bruce, I'm sorry if I was edgy at you, but I saw the signs and jumped on it. Actually one could say I was calling for it and you were the unlucky to take the call and take it to another level.

Bottom line - I'm this way and can't change it, but I try my very best not to annoy the major part of the community. Life is (hopefully unmoderated) fun!

Actually mods are starting moderating now and I don't think any of us called for making them all sticky... is this political treatment? Expect the unexpected?

PolarBear


----------



## aeneas (Feb 11, 2008)

Bruce Richardson @ Mon 11 Feb said:


> I'd like to say that I'm sorry to Polar Bear for getting edgy





PolarBear @ Mon 11 Feb said:


> Bruce, I'm sorry if I was edgy at you
> 
> PolarBear








:D


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 11, 2008)

This guy is always edgy...


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Feb 12, 2008)

_"If you use the portal at times, you'll find an almost infinite number of Kontakt-scripting threads, pages and pages and pages of them. 

No one has bitched about that. No one should bitch about that."_

That's not really an argument, though. Scripting is sample/music-related stuff. Obama is not (I'm sure the man can carry a mean tune, but that's not the point). I say either consolidate all the election threads into one, or get someone to program the option to filter out specific sub-forums. The latter would be great anyway - I too get a little weary of the upteenth K2 Scripting thread (at the same time the info is much-appreciated, so don't get the wrong idea).


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 12, 2008)

Off Topics - General Musings - Universe Repair 
General musings from the community. Members may make announcements and create polls. Fix the universe's problems here."

You kids today and your loud Tom Jones music!....: )


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 12, 2008)

Just for the record, I'm not in any way for censoring or overmoderating.

But I wonder how many of the intelligent readers of this forum on checking the lastest posts (either since last visit, or last 24h, etc) think - 'Great! another two new Obama threads! I gotta check those babies out!'

Its just a bit tedious thats all!

I come here to read and inform myself about topics pertaining to music. I dont really care if people want to use the OT forum as a political sounding board - thats up to them. 

But I dont really see that happening - I just see one guy (sorry SvK, nothing personal!) ranting on and on about the politician he wants to win!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Feb 12, 2008)

aeneas @ 12th February 2008 said:


> Nickie Fønshauge @ Mon 11 Feb said:
> 
> 
> > Just came here and saw 8 out of 12 threads with new posts is about bloody Obama. That's too much!
> ...


I see. Well, an option in the User Control Panel *Don't include Off Topic forum in "New posts since last visit"* seems to me to be the perfect solution the problem discussed in this thread.


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 12, 2008)

True provided you have no interest in the non-political part of OT !

I often find OT has some interesting stuff in there so I dont want to ignore it all together..

Just seems maybe those who want to chat politics could just not start so many threads about the same thing?

That would be best imo..

Paul


----------



## aeneas (Feb 12, 2008)

Synesthesia @ Tue 12 Feb said:


> Just seems maybe those who want to chat politics could just not start so many threads about the same thing?


That would be a rational option. (Please, SvK, have mercy...)

Another rational option would be: Those who are not interested in GO OBAMA threads to just ignore them. (For some reason, that appears to be difficult for 15 people...)

Aren't those two options enough? Then a third, IMO, less rational, option, would be: Let's put a restriction on the number of threads that can be created on 'similar' topics. (Excuse me, but that sounds kind of silly to me. Sounds to me like an old lady's complaint about the number of tampons ads on TV...)


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 12, 2008)

aeneas @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Bruce Richardson @ Mon 11 Feb said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to say that I'm sorry to Polar Bear for getting edgy
> ...



Isn't that what most of you Americans do all the time... hugging each other ad nauseam until you don't know yourself if you like this person or not?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 12, 2008)

This is my final post on this subject.

There is no shortage of information available about the election's results, candidates positions, etc.

While there are intelligent people here (and some who frankly seem not to be) there has not been a single thing posted here that revealed anything that I didn't know or hadn't read and my guess is that is also true for those who care enough to take the time to know.

I never suggested banning, I only responded to the question with my answer that I would like to see them in a sub-forum.

I also suggested that perhaps self-restraint by the posters was a good idea but we are now living in an era where self-discipline is no longer admired very much and license is equated to liberty, although they are quite different.

So no doubt when Obama does really well today, which he will apparently, I can expect if I visit the forum to see several old political threads pop up and probably a new one as well, informing us of what will already be all over CNN, etc. providing us with no new info or insight but giving the poster(s) a chance to crow and exhort others to jump on the bandwagon.

You guys mock Northern Sounds but I will say flat out that no discipline and too much discipline are two sides of the same coin and neither has the moral high ground over the other IMHO.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 12, 2008)

"While there are intelligent people here (and some who frankly seem not to be) there has not been a single thing posted here that revealed anything that I didn't know"

Are you kidding? I school you all the time!

And boy do you need it. I suggest you come back here and take your abuse like a he-man.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 12, 2008)

"You guys mock Northern Sounds"

There's a lot of history behind that, Jay. I'm not sure if you were on the forums at that point, but this forum was created as a response to the wholesale banning that went on over there.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 12, 2008)

If the Forum software doesn't provide means for ignoring OT, maybe this workaround is the solution:

Make the OT a focus group that everyone joins by default when becoming a member of VI Control. If a member does not want to be bothered by OT he just leaves the focus group, and he will no longer see OT. /\~O


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 12, 2008)

And if I want to see OT but not the 43rd Obama thread?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 12, 2008)

PolarBear @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> And if I want to see OT but not the 43rd Obama thread?


You would have to make a tough choice, I guess... >8o


----------



## Angel (Feb 12, 2008)

I also have an opinion but after reading the thread I don't post it as I don't want to get ripped into pieces either


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 12, 2008)

"I also have an opinion but after reading the thread I don't post it as I don't want to get ripped into pieces either"

I don't see any problem with your posting an opinion, Angel - as long as you agree with me there's absolutely no reason you'd be ripped into pieces.

:?)


----------

